# Puppy with weak legs



## trmeyer

Hello everybody. I hope everyone is having a great Easter. I have a problem with a puppy that we have out of a litter. Our female lab/chow/black and tan dog had a litter of 8 pups. She is almost 2 years old and this was her first litter. We have gotten them separated permanently now as they are 7 weeks old yesterday. We had been bringing a few at a time into the house to work with them so they are used to people and kids. We had not noticed any problem with any of the puppies until just a few days ago. Two of them were looking kind of bow-legged on the back legs. One of them has progressively gotten worse. I am thinking it is a nutrient problem as the mom just isn't keeping any weight on no matter what we feed her or the puppies. So now the one that was getting worse is way worse and can't stand up on her hind legs. She barely moves them, they are splayed out behind her. We have her on puppy chow, goats milk and eggs from our chickens trying to get her health back up. Has anyone heard of this happening. She is the runt of the litter and has been pushed aside I guess while trying to nurse. She is not extremely tiny, but is smaller than the others. Is there any vitamins or something I can give her to help pump her up? Thanks for any help from anybody that knows something. 

Tracy


----------



## happybleats

could be genetics..?? Past on from parents...what was dad?


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

Sounds like swimmer syndrome. What are you feeding the pups? SS needs therapy to correct.. Do you have a vet?


----------



## trmeyer

Her dad is part Mountain Kerr and Australian shephard. Is this swimmer's syndrome something that all of a sudden shows up? She has been fine until this last week. I have a vet that I can consult about it. Thanks.

tracy


----------



## trmeyer

Ok, I just looked up swimmer's syndrome and I really don't think it is that. Her front is fine and she can sometimes walk, but it's like her hind legs have no muscle tone. Thanks for the help so far. 

Tracy


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

It starts showing more between 4-6wks when the pup starts to become more mobile and learns to walk/run. It's hard to say without seeing. I've only worked with 1 SS pup and he looked like someone just ran him over. Flat chest, legs out, couldn't walk. Have you wormed the pups?


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

Does she move them if you put her in 2wd? Lift up her front end slightly so she can get her back legs underneath her.. Does she attempt to stand up on them?


----------



## trmeyer

Yes, she tries to walk and occassionally can take a few steps with them. But then they go out from under her. She was pulling them up under her pretty good but as she is getting worse, she is only doing the one side. Her chest is not flat and she sits up on her front paws fine. I will take a pic and try to get it posted on here for you to see. Thanks!

Tracy


----------

